# HA HA rig



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

One of my favorites, basically a two hook rig with one baited and the other hook trailing. Gets it's name because if the first hook misses the other makes you go HA HA. What a great place to put rig information, if anyone is interested I will be glad to discuss lengths variations and whutnot


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

kingfish said:


> One of my favorites, basically a two hook rig with one baited and the other hook trailing. Gets it's name because if the first hook misses the other makes you go HA HA. What a great place to put rig information, if anyone is interested I will be glad to discuss lengths variations and whutnot



Post some pics of what you're talking about . . .


----------

